# Anal abcesses...Is it time?



## abratton (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi all, 
I recently joined this group because I don't know who else to ask. My family has a 3 1/2 year old (Really Young  ) male German Shepherd. He has been suffering from ruptured anal fissures since Febuary or so. We have tried oral and topical antibiotics with steriods and stool softners as well as a change in diet. We also tried shaving and trimming around his tail and rectum to let more air get to it. He has been off the antibiotics and steroids for about 2 months because it didn't really seem to help and was getting to be more than we can afford $150-200 each week. We have been keeping an eye on him and he now is constantly licking and biting at his behind and trying to go to the restroom and really struggling. He always has poop on him now wether from diarrhea or just struggling and walking and pooping at the same time. He is always panting and really thirsty. His coat also looks really dull and just not good. My parents and I are wondering if it is time to put him down as our vet just didn't really give us any option other than oral antibiotics and steroids. Really need some advice and if someone has dealt with this before and had any success with any other treatments?? We really love him and my basset hound would also be devastated as last time our older GSW passed away she got really depressed.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Lets start with what are you feeding?


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Has your vet considered cyclosporine? Perianal fistulas are thought to be auto-immune, that is the body attacks itself. Cyclosporine is a strong drug that reduces immune responses, it is commonly used after transplantation to help the graft survive. Because it is so strong, we prefer to use topical cyclosporine for Mars' PF. From what I have read, oral cyclosporine is often very effective to treat perianal fistulas. I really hope that you can find a treatment that works for your boy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Meds and surgery

Medical management of perianal fistula


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe it's time to find a different vet. It doesn't sound like the one you have now is helping a whole lot.


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Switch vets.. Poor guy. I don't think yours really knows what they are doing.. or doesn't care.


----------

